
Launch HN: Stacker (YC S20) – Create Apps from Airtable or Google Sheets - skellystudios
We&#x27;re Michael and Sam, co-founders of Stacker (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacker.app&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacker.app&#x2F;</a>). We let anyone create custom software powered by data from Airtable or Google Sheets, with a nice UI, auth and rich permissions. Think Internal Tools, Custom CRMs, and Customer Portals.<p>We&#x27;ve been working for ages on building something that lets non-technical people create software without code. We spent about 2 years building a really powerful and complicated drag-and-drop no-code app builder. It was really awesome, it could create social networks, SaaS, marketplaces – the works. The only problem was: nobody could use it unless they were already a developer! It turned out that even though you weren&#x27;t technically writing any code… you were still actually programming, still thinking like a developer. Just with a really inefficient set of no-code tools.<p>We (eventually!) realised that non-devs were already building systems anyway; but instead of code they were using spreadsheets.<p>Spreadsheets are basically the world&#x27;s most used database&#x2F;IDE. They&#x27;re great for modelling and managing data. But, if you&#x27;ve ever used someone else&#x27;s sheet you&#x27;ll know that they&#x27;re not the best way to interact with the data. Giving someone access to your spreadsheet is pretty much like giving someone access to your SQL database – they won&#x27;t understand it, they might see more than they should, and they might break the whole thing.<p>Stacker is basically an app layer on top of spreadsheet. We let you set up a nice UI, add user login, and limit who can see&#x2F;do what using permissions. We also handle abstracting away the limitations of the APIs of Airtable&#x2F;Google Sheets so that the whole thing stays performant.<p>The main two cases where people find Stacker useful are:<p>1. they want to create internal tools that are easier to use&#x2F;understand<p>2. they want to allow customers&#x2F;partners access to some of the data in their sheet without giving the whole thing<p>We&#x27;ve been really excited that most of our early users have been non-technical people who hadn&#x27;t ever thought they could create software for their business. People have been creating marketplaces, CRMs, resources centres, order-tracking portals, ERPs… lots of stuff. We&#x27;re a monthly SaaS model starting at $39pcm – we handle all the hosting, infrastructure, and even SSL certs etc.<p>Right now we support Airtable and Google Sheets, but we&#x27;d like to expand out to include other data sources like SQL databases, APIs and even MS Excel(!).<p>Underneath the hood we&#x27;ve got a bunch of technology from our original web app builder – a python backend that creates on-the-fly endpoints depending on the user&#x27;s data model, and react frontend that can flexibly layout the app. Then on top of that, we&#x27;ve got a service that analyses the schema from your sheet and automatically creates your initial Stacker app.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear what use cases you can think of for this, either internal or external, and what you&#x27;d like to see it do in the future! Check it out here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacker.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacker.app</a><p>p.s.  History update – you might remember us from when we did a very early alpha launch as &quot;Toga&quot; a few months back (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22746663" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22746663</a>). Thanks to everyone who helped us iron out all the bugs from that!
======
omarhaneef
I've seen so many of these, and I think they should all be very successful but
the only time I've seen them work is when they are wrapped in a
service/consulting organization.

The reasons for this may be:

1\. Even when the coding is free, the problem understanding part is not

2\. The amount of work to be done to implement a new process or system is non-
trivial, but temporary, so you need temporary help.

3\. Probably another 3-5 reasons I haven't thought of.

In any case, it seems you would have to pitch your solution to a consulting
firm. If you get one of the top 5, you're golden. However, they might prefer
the real expensive enterprisy solutions. You're better of pitching to larger
but lightweight organizations.

One way to do that is have training around learning typical client processes,
typical solutions, and how to implement them. Or how to recognize issues.
(Making this up: look at the balance sheet, if inventory is building up,
turnover is low. You want a process to push back the order time and link it to
sales.)

~~~
woah
Long ago I did Wordpress sites, and I learned that no matter how nice of an
admin interface I made to let the client modify their own site, they would
always call us to change even the tiniest things.

~~~
browsergap
Interesting. I think because "no code" doesn't actually empower people.

Seems paradoxical but it's not. Belief empowers, without that you think, I
might break it, and that will be terrible. You can't break a spreadsheet.

~~~
joshspankit
Clearly you’ve never tried to have multiple people work on a super important
and also macro-ridden xls file.

Spreadsheets can _absolutely_ get broken

~~~
browsergap
Clearly you didn't see what I mean. I mean you can't break the "app". A
spreadsheet app like Excel runs and it's literally like a kid's sandbox where
you can do stuff in the sheet and Excel will just keep chugging. And if Excel
breaks hey it ain't your fault.

My point is people don't want the responsibility us devs have to build "apps"
that they are afraid they will make broken.

I think we probably don't need no code tools to help people build "apps" we
need a more expressive executable document the combine stuff from the web,
Microsoft word documents and Excel into something that's a little more
powerful and fits today's use cases.

Just my two cents. Feel free to _try_ to crucify me cuz my views differ to
yours.

~~~
joshspankit
I’m confused.

Are we not talking about the psychology of day-to-day users, where _they_ are
afraid to tinker too much?

That’s the impression I got when you said “Belief empowers, without that you
think, I might break it, and that will be terrible.”

If that’s the case, then I stand by my comment as I’ve seen first-hand the
hesitation people have about accidentally breaking a mission-critical
spreadsheet.

Now, let’s be clear: I have not said anything about “no code”, as to me there
are a lot of compelling arguments both ways in this thread. I _am_ saying that
“Excel” is not unbreakable nor does it free the user from fears about breaking
something important (from a business perspective, breaking a vital xls
document and breaking the Excel application itself are functionally
equivalent, even though you and I know that Excel the program can be fixed
essentially trivially by the right person with the right tools)

~~~
browsergap
Sorry I should have seen what happened. I made a good point, and you took a
tiny piece of it, found something to disagree with and held on for dear life,
to prove "joshspankit is right", "browsergap is wrong". Yay! Congratulations!
Good for you. Within the confines of your narrow misinterpretation, you have
proved you're self right again, you advance to the next stage.

If I hadn't been so triggered by being unresolved about being criticized as a
kid...I probably would have seen that what you're saying just backs up what I
said: if people are scared of complex sheets, they're likely terrified of app
makers.

I wish people like you would acknowledge the good points I make, and not take
them out of context, and not define themselves by disagreement, but say
something like, "Well you can break a spreadsheet. But I get what you're
saying, it's less scary than apps in general."

And I wish I could not get triggered and just respond like: "Yes you can
_break_ a spreadsheet. But they're still way safer than app makers. Which is
what I mean."

And I wish HN was not such a fucking shit show of people acting out and
abusing and being mean to each other...but then why do I keep coming back?

But I'm not the boss of HN and I'm not the boss of you. So all I can do is fix
my own reactions. People like you gonna keep existing...finding disagreements,
maybe you enjoy it...maybe you're unresolved about something and this is how
maladaptively try to recapture your power.

Whatever it is, we're all fucked up. We all just gotta find our own way that's
to live that's free and untormented by past traumas that we didn't deserve and
that are not our fault.

Maybe that's why I keep coming back...because it pushes my buttons, and I know
that's some opportunity...it gives me a chance to work it out...rather than
just "act out" on automatic. :)

~~~
browsergap
I guess it works to say "improve my reactions" not "fix" . fixed and
inflexible is not what I'm going for. Creating improvements is :)

------
Mertax
Design your own database/no-code solutions ironically seem to appeal more to
software developers than it does to end-users. Devs and tech-savvy-power-users
are looking for ways to automate app development. End-users are more likely to
try to find the exact solution that targets their specific niche--not a design
my own database/no-code solution.

This is not necessarily a bad thing, there is still a problem here to solve.
The approach is likely in who you market to and understanding who your market
is. As much as you might think end-users are your market, they really aren't.
Even if end-users are given the tools so they _can_ design their own apps, a
lot of them don't _want_ to. They'd rather have IT do that for them. IT on the
other hand, would love to have things that makes it easier for them to
automate quick CRUD apps for all the internal business operations that have to
be dealt with, especially at enterprise levels. This is why SalesForce and
JIRA succeed and other too generic design your own database solutions targeted
at end-users fail. As much as people love to hate SalesForce and JIRA for
their enterprise-y ways they are making a lot of money doing what they're
doing.

~~~
utkarsh_apoorva
This is fairly accurate. The no code revolution is a great happenstance for
most techies who want to test ideas and run experiments.

Bye bye boilerplate, until we meet again.

On that note, is there a business intelligence tool for the no-code (or low
code) world that just works?

I want to visualise my database without having to type queries in terminal,
and without using some clunky shit like metabase.

~~~
phonon
Have you tried Excel? Seriously, it can connect to DB really easily.
[https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/office/add-a-query-to-
an...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/office/add-a-query-to-an-excel-
worksheet-power-query-ca69e0f0-3db1-4493-900c-6279bef08df4)

PowerBI is good too, as is Quicksight, and pretty cheap.

------
maxwin
I feel like these no-code companies are a bit ahead of their time and focusing
on the wrong audience. Instead of focusing on end user/business user, they
should focus on developers. Please create tools (code or not) that make it
really easy and fast to create CRUD apps for developers. There hasn't been
good ones available. Empower developers first. Last time I check, no business
user would want to create an app no matter how easy it is.

~~~
tmpz22
The stone cold truth is that if something is capable of generating value it
will inevitably afford a developer to extend, improve, or maintain it - at
which point the developer will instead develop stomach ulcers trying to
maintain complex logic that would be infinitiely easier had it been built with
standard software practices. Finally, it will be refactored, rewritten, or
outright replaced, at great cost with actual code at one point or another.

Zero code is most often a corner that should not be cut at any medium or large
enterprise - and guess where all the money selling SaaS or IaaS products comes
from?

------
vadorequest
I've done some R&D during 4 months and I've chosen Stacker as our main
CMS/Back-office for building a SaaS B2B product.

Here is our list of requirements:

\- Providing a backoffice to our customers, where each user can connect to its
own tenant and access its tenant's data only.

\- The backoffice must be generated automatically from a data structure (db
schema for instance)

\- An API must be generated automatically from the data structure (allows to
consume the data from web apps, mobiles, etc.)

\- Ideally, this API would be a GraphQL server because that's what we use
already.

\- Advanced permissions and roles for internal users, basically need to
configure who can view which tables, or has update/delete permissions on which
tables. It must be flexible and non-blocking for our business evolution/future
needs

\- The backoffice needs to be flexible about UI components/views so that we
can create our own workflows, views and components.

\- Theming capabilities of the backoffice, per tenant, would nice to have.

\- Also, my goal is to have as little to manage as possible, I'd prefer to use
a managed cloud version over a custom "have-to-install-and-maintain" one if
possible

I've tried many others, GraphCMS, Directus, Frappe, Django Jet, Strapi, and
studied tons of other. Stacker is the only one who is flexible enough for our
use case.

~~~
skellystudios
That’s great to hear! Glad to be hitting those needs now, and hopefully you’re
gonna like what we’ve got in store for the next few months!

------
mmastrac
I keep wanting to love Google Sheets as a building block for creating rich
applications, but Apps Script is so painful to use and my complex sheets are
almost always full of cells that are stuck at "Loading..."

If you can solve the former I would be grateful. Solving the latter is a much
bigger challenge.

------
Tade0
Here's an open-source attempt at something similar:

[https://github.com/ryxcommar/fullstackexcel](https://github.com/ryxcommar/fullstackexcel)

------
ape4
I remember another Stacker
[https://gunkies.org/wiki/Stacker](https://gunkies.org/wiki/Stacker)

~~~
stevekemp
My first thought too! The lawsuit was what I remembered the most:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stac_Electronics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stac_Electronics)

------
replwoacause
Yikes, just noticed that your first two paid plans have branding. I find that
objectionable. If I am a paying customer why am I being forced to advertise as
well? I wonder if I am alone in that thinking. I have never priced a SaaS but
as a customer that puts me off. Otherwise it looks pretty cool.

------
cheez
When reading these comments, remember: these arent your target customers

~~~
replwoacause
Disagree. I am.

~~~
cheez
Sure you are.

------
Legogris
This reminds me of a what I did for a friends app project to give them the
tools they needed, allow them to iterate quickly, and minimize need for
backend engineer involvement (use-case: frontend smartphone app, data admin of
hierarchical data by non-technical team members):

Using Firestore as main datastore, exposed to app by stupid Cloud Function.
Backend admin is done through Google Spreadsheets, using a custom script that
syncs each spreadsheet to an entity type. The only required/static fields are
the "relational" columns that maps parents/childs. Apart from that they can
add/remove/rename columns as they want, which maps to JSON fields in the API
output. All values are JSON serialized.

With Airtable, the JSON can be abstracted away from the user.

After the initial setup, they have been working and iterating on it for months
now and the frontend app can do all the changes they want in terms of data and
all it takes is editing the spreadsheet.

This is obviously not suitable for when/if the product takes off and starts
scaling, but for the hack it is I found it ideal at the exploratory stage. No
need for any kind of CRUD app, teaching new tools, or involving backend/db
admin for schema/API changes.

------
ebfe1
Interestingly, I had the need to make a spreadsheet available as an API and
ended up using very simple appscript to archive this a few days ago. I shared
it in my blog here, perhaps it might be useful for someone here.

[http://blog.ebfe.pw/posts/sheet2api.html](http://blog.ebfe.pw/posts/sheet2api.html)

------
las3r
Hard to complete with the likes of Microsoft who offer PowerApps for 'free' in
their 365 product catalog. I've seen previous selfproclaimed excel ninjas
build whole (internal) business apps with PowerApps to get rid of the excel
sheets. Upside for me is that since it's all in the 365 ecosystem it's all
covered with our security policies.

~~~
skellystudios
Ah, the joys of competing with Microsoft ;) This is partly why right now we're
focusing on Airtable and Google Sheets

Overall, though, we're pretty happy for the ecosystem of people creating their
own apps is growing, and we're pretty sure we'll be able to offer some
compelling benefits that PowerApps doesn't – and still stay on the right side
of your security policies!

------
darkwater
I'm thinking at some departments in my company which heavily rely on Google
Sheet for their under-cover development needs - basically when they are not
given any dedicated developer time - and this is both awesome (gives them
freedom to tinkle/experiment) and scary (gives them freedom to mess it up) at
the same time, so I feel a bit divided :)

~~~
skellystudios
Love the idea of "under-cover development". Sneaking in at night to ship
software to make your team more efficient.

~~~
ianmcgowan
I worked at a bank in IT, and we called this "shadow IT". When departments and
teams have budget but the organizational friction to do anything with it is
too much, you end up with a lot of excel, access DBs and stuff built on
sharepoint, notes, whatever is available. Life, uh, finds a way.

IT groups like to rail against this, but they are also the ones setting up
architecture review boards, CAB's and things like new activity committees,
where good ideas go to die.

~~~
delusional
I work in a bank right now, and the "shadow IT" term seems pretty universal.
We even use a direct translation in our native language.

------
easton
So, what makes your system cooler than Glide, another YC company? Is the
primary differentiator not relying on Google Sheets as much (which is good,
since I think Excel is a lot more common in large enterprises), or..?

([https://www.glideapps.com/](https://www.glideapps.com/))

~~~
skellystudios
So we really love what the folks over at Glide have built, and we're not
looking for a fight on "coolness" ;)

Overall, we're used in a different way: Stacker let you make systems for your
team to work from, or portals for your customers to self serve. We can be
backed by either Google Sheets or Airtable, and we work on desktop and mobile.

We've got a real focus on creating something for daily use, and that gives you
really fine-grained control of your business rules and data security.

Glide is, as you say, just GSheets, and just mobile. If you check out their
examples, you'll see they're more focussed on small utility apps (e.g.
Attendance Tracker) than larger systems.

------
brianbreslin
Wow, my first thought was "I love this idea." second thought was "holy crepe
this is pricey."

I think we need to see more about the interface for building an app and such.
Bubble and others in your space or even Glide your direct competitor are
better about explaining how the build process works.

------
casca
Stacker is on my shortlist of no code services to try once I've finished
scaffolding in Airtable. Others are Bubble
([https://bubble.io](https://bubble.io)), Boundless
([https://www.boundlesslabs.com](https://www.boundlesslabs.com)) and Webflow
([https://webflow.com/](https://webflow.com/)).

Stacker looks nice, but why is it better than the other options that have been
around for a long time? At $349/app/mo (or $3480/app/yr) it seems more
expensive than the others but perhaps the value is there.

~~~
skellystudios
Where we try to differentiate ourselves is that while Bubble etc. can
theoretically let you create any app/product, in reality that means you're
building all the small parts from scratch, and you end up having to basically
think like a programmer.

We want to solve a much smaller set of problems really well – turning
spreadsheets into Internal Apps and Customer Portals.

That means we've spent a bunch of time focussing on getting the things that
everyone needs (User login, data security, lists, forms) really excellent so
that you can build something really easily.

In fact, there's not really any "building", just "configuring" – you start
with a working app as soon as you connect your data, and then customize it to
look how you want.

Contrast that with tools like Bubble where you have to build out each screen,
each form, the login page etc. manually.

------
vayyala
Really cool tool. A few reasons I'm excited about it:

\- Even though I'm a dev, I find myself hating the maintenance of internal
tools

\- I looked through my GSuite and realize that I'm already using sheets to
build micro apps. Each spreadsheet I create is a basic tool for collaborating
around data. Adding a meta layer on top of it to enable things like
permissions + better UI is a totally natural next step. I think there's a bit
of an education piece to get spreadsheet users to realize that they're
building micro apps, but once that aha moment happens, I think the value prop
of stacker is really clear.

Excited to see where you all go :)

------
tylermenezes
FWIW we used Airtable to power one of our sites
([https://labs.codeday.org/](https://labs.codeday.org/)) and it was a huge
mistake. Airtable has at least one hour-long downtime every month during the
middle of the workday.

(The API was also really awful, e.g. bool is `true`/`undefined`, never false,
you can't query table schemas, etc. But I imagine this app abstracts some of
that away.)

Anyway I can't imagine building an app on top of Airtable, of the options I
would 100% choose Google Sheets.

~~~
yokto
Google Sheets are changing their CORS header for their "Publish to Web"
feature and _breaking_ a ton of apps as you write this:
[https://support.google.com/docs/thread/56845119?hl=en](https://support.google.com/docs/thread/56845119?hl=en)

------
mNovak
Personal opinion--I like the pre-cooked templates, and would love to see more
of common trivial SaaS products. Things like timekeeping or inventory
management for instance. That would make it feel easier to justify, since it
essentially replaces one or more things we'd already be paying for, rather
than the abstract notion of "we'll create new efficiencies, somewhere".

It could even go the third party marketplace route, similar to what you see
with quite popular wordpress themes and plugins.

------
samblr
Congrats on the launch.

How do you handle latency to google sheets or airtable APIs - these are not as
responsive right ? Does it affect performance of stacker ?

~~~
skellystudios
We've spent a lot of time building systems to keep Stacker responsive even if
the underlying data source isn't.

And both of these fit that bill: the Gsheets API is generally quite sluggish,
especially for large sheets, and the Airtable API only lets you fetch 100
records at a time, with no skipping pages!

We cache the responses from each API to keep reads as quick as they can be,
and try our best to be smart for writes too.

------
charlesdaniels
One thing I wonder -- Google Sheets has relatively restrictive limits on the
amount of data you can have per sheet. I think something like 400k cells? What
happens when a customer scales up to the point that their data doesn't fit
anymore? I guess maybe users at that scale can afford to just buy a bespoke
CRM solution / hire a dedicated programmer?

~~~
skellystudios
I think it’s 5M cells, so there’s a 10x lifetime boost for you.

We’d like to support SQL databases in the future, which would give the option
to go forward without starting from scratch.

~~~
charlesdaniels
Ahh, seems you are correct, I believe the 400k number was old.

5M cells is indeed a lot.

Having an exporter that could generate an SQL schema + API that replicates
what the user's formulas did would be a cool feature, but probably very
difficult. I could see building an 80% solution (for your internal use), then
selling a consulting service to take your existing Stacker setup and turn it
into a bespoke system built on top of a real DB. Presumably by the time the
customer has enough records for that to make sense, they would have the money
to pay for such a service.

Perhaps you could also offer an "archive your old data after $N years"
feature. Maybe also sell snapshot storage, or allow the user to download the
archive and save it themselves?

I don't know your tech stack or the business concerns in your space, but maybe
that looks like generating a static site that bundles all the user's data, so
it can later be viewed in a read-only format using a regular browser (allowing
you to just scrape calculated formula values instead of having to implement
the formulas yourself). I could see that being useful to a user wanting to
pull up a record years down the line as it was displayed when it was created.

------
janhenr
Just fyi: On Firefox Mobile, the menu text (white) disappears into the
background (white).

~~~
skellystudios
Thanks, will fix.

------
caogecym
This reminds me of Azuqua[1], which has its owning implementation of cloud
table that could be used as persistence layer for custom build applications.

[1] [https://azuqua.com](https://azuqua.com)

~~~
skellystudios
Huh, never heard of it. Seems like it's been folded into a different product:

> Azuqua is no longer available for purchase. If you are an existing Azuqua
> customer looking for support, please email azuquasupport@okta.com.

------
ngoel36
Does anyone have a comprehensive list of all the services targeting this
market? I've used Glide and find it "ok", and I'll try Stacker, but I'd love
to see a "best" list...

------
2mol
Looks good at first glance. What are the auth options? In an enterprisey
context SSO can be quite important, and I feel like a lot of hosted apps could
really benefit from some form of Active Directory integration.

~~~
skellystudios
Yeah, great question. Right now we support either username + password, or
magic login links via email.

We've got login via SSO on the roadmap, both for social signon like Google
Auth, and some of the more "enterprisey" options too!

~~~
statictype
If you’re doing customer portals you should probably get SAML 2 setup. That
should pretty much answer all the enterprise sso questions.

------
AznHisoka
Does this work with dynamic data and dynamic inputs in Sheets?

For example I have a sheet where users can enter in thing on custom inputs and
it loads data from an API Into the spreadsheet.

I would like to replicate this functionality in an app.

~~~
skellystudios
All the functionality etc. from your sheet works exactly the same – so for
example once a user submits a New Record form in Stacker, we'll show them the
record with all the formulas computed directly from GSheets.

Also, if you've got Zapier attached to your Airtable/Sheet, then that'll still
work fine too. People have done some pretty amazing things with the Zapier +
Stacker + Airtable combo

~~~
AznHisoka
What about charts? Does that also show up?

~~~
skellystudios
Good point, should have been more specific: all the data functionality still
works (e.g. formulas, pivot tables).

Display stuff (charts, conditional formatting) etc. doesn't, although we are
working on our equivalents to these.

~~~
AznHisoka
Thanks. If you have that, please just take my money.

This is such a huge huge need. And guess what? I am a software engineer. I
just don’t want to mess around with coding if I don’t have to.

------
myself248
What happens to my work if my need outlives your company?

~~~
skellystudios
Unfortunately, this is the risk of using any SaaS tool. You’ll still have all
your data, of course.

------
replwoacause
I’m more interested in the really powerful no-code app builder you spent 2
years building! What happened to that bad boy?

------
gcatalfamo
Hi, how do you compare with appsheet or retool?

~~~
skellystudios
Hey –

So the big difference between us and Retool is who the users are and what for.

Retool is primarily bought by dev/product teams for building admin UIs on the
side of their production DBs.

Most Stacker users are non-technical people in business roles, building
operational tools on their spreadsheets. We've also got a much bigger focus on
auth, login and making the experience work for external users.

We've not got much familiarity with using AppSheet, but I know a bunch of our
customers moved to us from there. I believe they're pretty much mobile/tablet
apps only.

------
tombot
Hey, where is the data processed? Possible to select UK, EU? and is it
possible to sign a DPA with you?

------
sandGorgon
Does it enable functionality where I register/signup for things ?

Like an Airbnb for example?

What about Stripe integration?

~~~
skellystudios
Yep, that’s one of the key use-cases. You can choose one of the tables in your
base/sheet and that’s the users who can log in.

~~~
sandGorgon
Umm.. actually. The other way. I want a user to come up to my site, register
themselves and then fill a form.

Not a pre-defined set of logins.

The Airbnb/ecommerce usecase - where a logged in user "books" something would
be simply awesome

~~~
skellystudios
Ah yes – we also support “Open Registration”, so new users can register.

------
projektfu
Why not use a foxglove in the logo for Digitalis? Sorry, bike shedding, I
know.

------
alex_g
Just came here to point out the use of the Forrst logo in your demo app...

------
weddingbird
and there's also this hatchling trying to do the same thing
[https://pory.io](https://pory.io)

Looks like they launched in May this year.

~~~
sitkack
I just feel like a got stuck in a metacircular sandtrap, did they use pory.io
to make pory.io?

This is ffing wonderful, actually curious what the stack looks like, or is it
just pories all the way down?

------
klener
Your service looks really nice with a clean design. I will give it a try.

Best of luck

------
MaxHoff
Nice stuff.

Check also out openasapp.com

------
jneuberger
Congrats on the launch!

------
KrYpT0Nvirus
.

------
eric_khun
I love spreadsheets, especially for crowdsourced information. One of my side
project[1] is to gather informations from experiences expats to help new
comers that set up in a new country/city. They are questions/answer you wished
had known instead spending months/years figuring it out. The collaboration
happens in google spreadsheet and it works wonderfully. We have 14+ cities now

If you have any experience in your city, feel free to fill the spreadsheet[2]

[1] [https://travelhustlers.co/cityfaq/](https://travelhustlers.co/cityfaq/)

[2]
[http://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Lut4zmeDw9z-ikRJPH1n...](http://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Lut4zmeDw9z-ikRJPH1nrmXGqt6rYDWGraFYUGnPUk/)

~~~
joshspankit
Really smart idea. Sometimes people think that there are no “standard
questions”, but really we’re all human and need to /want to do a lot of the
same stuff no matter where we are.

~~~
eric_khun
definitely! when we live in a city for 5+ years, we assume lot of basic
questions are common knowledge.

but as someone who change country or city every few years, it would save me so
much time, money and hassle to know all those "basics"

